# Vacationing alone? Anyone go on vacation without their spouse/significant other?



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

My wife has continued to have problems with pain in her lower leg, which is making extended walking problematic. Looking like we'll have to postpone our planned trip to Canada in September. She caught me off guard the other day by suggesting that I go off by myself for a few days. She's feeling guilty about not being mobile, frustrated by how long this has gone on, and knows how much I'd enjoy going off on a photographic adventure to Maine or VT.  I've never taken a solo vacation before, and since we've had a lengthy discussion about it, I know she's serious.  Not sure I'll do it, but the offer was certainly appreciated.  

Have other members gone off on solo vacations? It would be very weird for me. If I do this, it would only be for a few nights, but it would be nice to take some time for myself to shoot photos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

I've taken some trips on my own because my husband wasn't interested in going.  Only a few days each though.  I enjoyed it.  

Our neighbour has taken many trips on his own - a week or two - without his wife as she doesn't like to travel.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 15, 2016)

You'd be able to share with her all of the wonderful photos you took, so in that way, she could enjoy your trip.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

Also keep her updated with pics and comments on Facebook.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

I am going to seriously consider this idea. Have to plan somewhere that would afford plenty to keep me busy during the day. Certainly the coast of Maine offers a wealth of opportunities.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 15, 2016)

My husband and I have taken separate vacations (with others or visiting friends family, etc) forever.   That being said, we take lots of vacations together too.   I have taken a solo vacation, most recently was to Walt Disney World.
Was very leery prior to the trip, but then it was fine.   Did what I wanted, saw what I wanted, would sit down and watch the world go by.   It was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> My husband and I have taken separate vacations (with others or visiting friends family, etc) forever.   That being said, we take lots of vacations together too.   I have taken a solo vacation, most recently was to Walt Disney World.
> Was very leery prior to the trip, but then it was fine.   Did what I wanted, saw what I wanted, would sit down and watch the world go by.   It was quite enjoyable.



You're making it sound very appealing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't see a problem with it and you do have your wife's blessing.  If I didn't get lost so easily and have panic attacks, I would do it,only because I am interested in many different things that the hubby is not. I am sure he would be fine with it as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2016)

I've never really went on a big vacation alone, always with my husband.  I have visited my sister in another state a few times and he stayed home and cared for the pets.  All was good with both of us.

  My husband really enjoys going off in the wilderness camping and fishing, and if I was disabled and couldn't go with him, I'd encourage him to go on his own and have a good time.  If he took the dog with him that would be fine too, he loves animals as much as I do, so the pup would be in good care. 

 Your wife's a strong and kind woman, she means what she says and would likely be very happy for you to return with some great photos and stories of your adventure.  Enjoy, you're lucky to have her sincere blessing, and obviously much loved.


----------



## jujube (Aug 15, 2016)

The Spousal Equivalent does not like flying, is not interested in traveling abroad (he says he had enough of that in the Navy and then later in his career with the Dept. of Defense), does not like staying with relatives, is very picky about his food (I like "exotic" food), and is very fussy about accommodations.   As we spend 4-5 months each year together in a RV, I don't feel bad about traveling by myself or with sisters/friends the rest of the time.   He's interested in a long motorcycle trip, which is not my cup of tea, so I guess we will be traveling separately on THAT trip, too.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 16, 2016)

I've always wanted to go on independent vacations; now that I actually could, I don't want to anymore


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2016)

One of the trips I went on alone was to Whitby in Yorkshire.  Husband wasn't interested in going but I really wanted to go.  I took the train and I think I stayed 3 nights.  Was a great photo op trip.  

Another was to Ireland (short flight) for a book symposium to see the author of a series of books I read and speakers on that time period (660's ad).  

I was considering a solo trip to Orkney but since an American friend I've know online for a long time is going to be over here, we are going together.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 16, 2016)

I may start vacationing alone in the near future.  It's very hard to coordinate things.


----------

